
The Moon Passed Between Nasa's Deep Space Climate Observatory and the Earth - Trisell
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/epicearthmoonstill.png
======
DrScump
The full-motion sequence is here:

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/from-a-million-miles-
aw...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/from-a-million-miles-away-nasa-
camera-shows-moon-crossing-face-of-earth)

~~~
AstroJetson
Thanks for posting that, it's pretty cool to watch!

